

Imprisoned Pussy Riot Member: Why I Have Gone on Hunger Strike - tepal
http://www.commondreams.org/view/2013/09/24-1

======
contingencies
Russia and the huge number of states worldwide - including much of the west,
and definitely the US - that take political prisoners for systematized abuse
and human rights deprivation out of public view urgently need to be dismantled
and reconstructed.

More broadly, higher security prisons in general need to be shut down. They're
usually barbaric. Very little good comes of them that couldn't be achieved in
some other, more humane and lower cost way.

